# Smokes's aesthetics



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

still not sure what his mix is. maybe a dna test is the only way to be sure


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks like a dog i had awhile back, (RIP Sadie) she was Schipperke/Chow/Sheltie mix.

Whatever he is mixed with, he's beautiful!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

jax's_mommy said:


> He looks like a dog i had awhile back, (RIP Sadie) she was Schipperke/Chow/Sheltie mix.
> 
> Whatever he is mixed with, he's beautiful!


RIP Sadie! can i see some pictures of her? i enjoy looking at pics of dogs who looks like my dog.

actually my vet said Smokes is a Chow - Giant Black Spitz. and all of the people who saw him confirmed his Chow mix. but there's still a lot of confusion about his other mix. some say the legs look like that of a Border Collie's and some say the front and tail looks like that of a Belgian Shepherd.
i looked up Giant Black Spitz though and it has a characteristic that Smokes also has. they love standing on their hind legs like 5-10seconds. and stand again when they wanna play or excited. so i'm leaning toward the Giant Black Spitz mix.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought border collie as well because of the white 

I gotta see if i can find a picture. but i will put it up once i do for sure!


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

This was the only one i can find of her. (my mom probably kept the others lol) She's 13 in this picture.
His face (from the side anyway) reminded me of her.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

Sadie was beautiful! and she reached a long life. even though its sad that she already passed away. im sure she lived a happy life.
my boy is only 2 years old.
they do have some resemblance even the front face!










when i'm ready to take care of another dog. i'll get one that looks just like Sadie and they will have beautiful all black babies. that would be awesome.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful face! 

She was put down at age 14, she had a tumor on her tongue that wen all the way down her throat  couldnt be fixed so we had no choice but to put her down. She had a very happy life, I grew up with her.

That would be awesome! I love black puppies they're so cute lol


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

she went to the rainbow bridge peacefully  good decision on putting her to sleep.

your boy Jax is cute as well. does he already have a picture thread? wanna see his pics too.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a nice looking boy!!! I was going to guess Chow Border collie mix. I am a black dog Lover!!


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

No picture thread for Jax yet, and thank you  He's my baby. Such a terror though lol


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> What a nice looking boy!!! I was going to guess Chow Border collie mix. I am a black dog Lover!!


so many people say that he's chow - border collie mix. looks he really is a border collie mix! 
which is great. he has the border collie smarts. i never potty/pee trained him but he never pooped inside the house. during his first 2 nights since i adopted him. he peed a few times inside the house but after he saw me always cleaning up and covering the scent of the pee. he learned by himself to not pee inside the house anymore and wait till i open the door for him every 4 hours or during our daily walks. loving the black dog in your sig too. is he/she a lab?



jax's_mommy said:


> No picture thread for Jax yet, and thank you  He's my baby. Such a terror though lol


you should make one! would love to see jax growing up little by little.
lol and pups at that age are devilish, in a fun a way XD


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

I just put up a thread lol. I only got 2 pictures (more recent than the one in my sig,) Ill put more up when i get some good shots.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Juramentado said:


> so many people say that he's chow - border collie mix. looks he really is a border collie mix!
> which is great. he has the border collie smarts. i never potty/pee trained him but he never pooped inside the house. during his first 2 nights since i adopted him. he peed a few times inside the house but after he saw me always cleaning up and covering the scent of the pee. he learned by himself to not pee inside the house anymore and wait till i open the door for him every 4 hours or during our daily walks. loving the black dog in your sig too. is he/she a lab?


It is always nice to have an easy trainer!!

That is a pic of my 130lb Rottie Lab cross Rigz who passed unexpectedly earlier this year!! He was my best friend! I adopted one of my foster dogs "Eli" a couple months after Rigz passed, he is just a mix, there is a couple threads on here with pics of him I just haven't figured out how to add him to the sig. I also have a 100lb Black lab mix foster dog at the moment that has been with us for about 3 months now but if you can believe it black dogs spend the longest time in foster care!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> What a nice looking boy!!! I was going to guess Chow Border collie mix. I am a black dog Lover!!



Ditto! I was going to say the same exact thing!

Good to see you back and posting!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Ditto! I was going to say the same exact thing!
> 
> Good to see you back and posting!


thanks! i was banned because i was immature in handling a situation with a member that annoys the heck out of me.
wont happen again! i'll take the high road next time.



mustlovedogs123 said:


> It is always nice to have an easy trainer!!
> 
> That is a pic of my 130lb Rottie Lab cross Rigz who passed unexpectedly earlier this year!! He was my best friend! I adopted one of my foster dogs "Eli" a couple months after Rigz passed, he is just a mix, there is a couple threads on here with pics of him I just haven't figured out how to add him to the sig. I also have a 100lb Black lab mix foster dog at the moment that has been with us for about 3 months now but if you can believe it black dogs spend the longest time in foster care!


wow, rottie and lab is a really cool mix! im a little confused though. is the first and second picture from the left of your sig the same dog? hehe
RIP Rigz. hopefully he's playing with my first dog, Jura, on the rainbow bridge right now 
your dogs sure are heavy! Smokes is only 40lbs


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Juramentado said:


> wow, rottie and lab is a really cool mix! im a little confused though. is the first and second picture from the left of your sig the same dog? hehe
> RIP Rigz. hopefully he's playing with my first dog, Jura, on the rainbow bridge right now
> your dogs sure are heavy! Smokes is only 40lbs


Yes Both those are of the same dog!! There are a ton of pictures of Rigz on here somewhere! I am a big dog gal but we also have Kahlua my daughters bichon shi-tzu and Eli our newest addition is only 50lbs but he is just a great dog!!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> Yes Both those are of the same dog!! There are a ton of pictures of Rigz on here somewhere! I am a big dog gal but we also have Kahlua my daughters bichon shi-tzu and Eli our newest addition is only 50lbs but he is just a great dog!!


i saw Rigz pics looking at the threads you started 
one of the best looking coats i've ever seen in a black lab! oh forgot he's part rottie too.
that coat was really shiny!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Juramentado said:


> i saw Rigz pics looking at the threads you started
> one of the best looking coats i've ever seen in a black lab! oh forgot he's part rottie too.
> that coat was really shiny!



Yes he did have a beautiful coat!! Lots of upkeep to keep it that nice and it helps that he was an indoor dog he didn't like to get dirty either!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> Yes he did have a beautiful coat!! Lots of upkeep to keep it that nice and it helps that he was an indoor dog he didn't like to get dirty either!


my Smokes is an indoor dog too. but when i take him to the park. he likes to sit on the ground haha and sometimes dig.
i give him fish oil supplements so his coat will be better and i heard it will make his skin stronger 

nice pics of kahlua too. but big dogs are my type of dogs as well XD


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> What a pretty boy!


thanks! i like the white one in your avatar too. he/she does look like a bear! haha what dog is he/she?


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He's a good looking guy. Love the white socks.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Are those feathers crimped into his fur?


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

butterflyH said:


> They do look a like... So beautiful..
> 
> 
> Anyway, RIP Sadie...





Rowdy said:


> He's a good looking guy. Love the white socks.


thanks 
yeah, at first i was like why didn' he just become all black?
but i eventually started to like his white socks lol



Canyx said:


> Gorgeous! Are those feathers crimped into his fur?


haha no those are mats. i guess the previous owner didn't brush his fur or it was intentionally done by him/her.
are you the maker of the can i draw your dogs? thread.
if you have some spare time. i'd love to see a drawing of Smokes too!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Ah, I see! They stick out funny and the rest of him is too gorgeous for me to think they were mats. Plus the brown made me think they were feathers.

If I ever have time I will draw him. But I will put feathers into his fur


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

haha they do look good on him that's why i think the previous owner had him have those mats intentionally.

sure, i think that would be cool!  like a native-american indian dog haha


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

that looks cool as hell! thanks!  wish Smokes could appreciate that too. he looks like a boss with those feathers haha


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Canyx said:


>



Love IT!!!!!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

ok.. after 20days since this thread.
just some picture updates. i wonder if there's any noticeable fitness improvement on him or nothing or his coat is too thick to see his muscles lol










































making it clear to the neighbors it's our territory










and yes i've removed his mats. although i miss his look with the mats,i know its uncomfortable for them and having pictures of him looking good with the mats and even a drawing from canyx is enough to remember his looks lol


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

He is such a handsome dog.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

He is very handsome! Looks very "spitzy" to me aha.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

my vet said he's a chow-spitz mix. but most people who saw his pics said the other mix is border collie, while confirming the chow mix.
so i wonder what his mix really his, spitz or border collie?? i saw pictures of chow-border collie mix but their ears are not erect like Smokes's.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok the term spitz throws me off a bit. I don't know much about breeds but from my understanding, spitz is a type/group of dog that includes many different breeds like huskies, poms, chows, shibas, etc.

So calling a dog a Chow-spitz mix seems rather redundant. I suppose it could means a Chow+some other spitz+whatever else. A Chow-BC mix would still be a Spitz-BC mix to me, just more specific on the Chow part. :-/


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread, but I wanted to say - I can't see the chow chow, but I can definitely see the Giant Spitz.

No matter his mix, he is lovely. You're lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

zhaor said:


> Ok the term spitz throws me off a bit. I don't know much about breeds but from my understanding, spitz is a type/group of dog that includes many different breeds like huskies, poms, chows, shibas, etc.
> 
> So calling a dog a Chow-spitz mix seems rather redundant. I suppose it could means a Chow+some other spitz+whatever else. A Chow-BC mix would still be a Spitz-BC mix to me, just more specific on the Chow part. :-/


yeah i think that's what my vet means. chow - mixed with a type of spitz. i assumed he meant giant black spitz cuz when i googled, that's what my dog resembles



gingerkid said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, but I wanted to say - I can't see the chow chow, but I can definitely see the Giant Spitz.
> 
> No matter his mix, he is lovely. You're lucky to have found each other.


same here! i can definitely see the giant spitz in him, but not chow. 
it's odd that me and you are the only ones i know that don't see the chow in him.
and thanks  i dont really care much about his mix anymore, it just makes me curious.
i also read that giant spitz likes standing on their hind legs. and Smokes loves doing that.


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

What I mean by "spitzy" is he looks like a spitz type of dog. He has the typical long, thick, fur, and pointed ears. His muzzle seems a bit too thick to me though. A typical muzzle would be pointed. His tail is also curled over the his back, and you see that in the spitz types. My grandpa used to have a couple Finnish Spitz females. They were beautiful dogs, and did well in the ring in their younger years. One day I would love to have one of my own!  Sorry, off topic! aha He really is a handsome boy though!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

HicktownJuliet said:


> What I mean by "spitzy" is he looks like a spitz type of dog. He has the typical long, thick, fur, and pointed ears. His muzzle seems a bit too thick to me though. A typical muzzle would be pointed. His tail is also curled over the his back, and you see that in the spitz types. My grandpa used to have a couple Finnish Spitz females. They were beautiful dogs, and did well in the ring in their younger years. One day I would love to have one of my own!  Sorry, off topic! aha He really is a handsome boy though!


i dont think its off topic at all haha and thanks. his muzzle sure is pretty thick i think that's why people think he's a chow mix. and they tell me he has straight gaited hind-legs like chows do.
btw i looked up finnish spitz and whew they look amazing XD


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

zhaor said:


> Ok the term spitz throws me off a bit. I don't know much about breeds but from my understanding, spitz is a type/group of dog that includes many different breeds like huskies, poms, chows, shibas, etc.
> 
> So calling a dog a Chow-spitz mix seems rather redundant. I suppose it could means a Chow+some other spitz+whatever else. A Chow-BC mix would still be a Spitz-BC mix to me, just more specific on the Chow part. :-/


You're right - spitz is a "type" of breed, but there are also several named "spitz" breeds (German spitz, Giant spitz, Japanese spitz, Finnish Spitz, Indian Spitz, etc.). A lot of "spitz-named" breeds aren't recognized by the AKC because they're not popular/common enough in North America. 

For instance, American Eskimos were originally the same breed as German spitz (Mittelspitz) (but the argument can be made that they are now distinct breeds). In the 1940s, the name "German spitz" was changed in North America due to anti-German sentiment. Now, American Eskimos are bred to white only, whereas German Spitz can be a variety of colours (red, black, tan, etc.). Some European kennel clubs will allow Eskies to be registered as Mittelspitz, but I don't know if the AKC/CKC would allow a white Mittelspitz to be registered as an Eskie. The AKC and CKC are the only clubs world-wide that recognize the American Eskimo as a breed.

I heart spitz-type dogs (especially the fluffy ones). They're like pokemon to me.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Juramentado said:


> thanks! i like the white one in your avatar too. he/she does look like a bear! haha what dog is he/she?


Thank you,the white dog I have his a Great Pyr.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

walking Smokes in the park. saw a lot of cool dogs in there too
and lots of vets giving me calling cards lol



































spotted this awesome husky. looks so handsome and proud









other people who were walking their dogs


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Great pics! Smoke looks like he's pretty well behaved on a leash.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

yes he's behave on the leash  i have no problems walking him, except when he sees a stray cat, that's when he tries to pull. but we're working on that hehe
some cats he ignores, some cats he just wants to chase.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pictures and it looks like all had fun too!  Smokes is a handsome Boy!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

picture taking in the garage while i'm prepping the car for the trip tonight.
Smokes is going to the province for the holidays!

helping me prepare the tools? hehe
















lol no tnx go fix the car while i lay here and relax


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

just some picture updates  its been 6 months since i last posted o.o wow






































fast forward


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I love his white paws...it makes him look all dressed up and dapper, like a gentleman.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm happy to see you posting  I always enjoyed your stories and seeing pics of Smokes! What an improvement, he seems more filled out. Love his expressions.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but I love the orange colour of his eyes. What a handsome dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very handsome dog! I wondered what had happened to you? Glad to see everyone is alright!


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks guys  yeah haha i've been busy. i went back to college and i'm studying veterinary medicine. so i'm taking it seriously


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

That's so awesome! I'm sure you'll be a great vet.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> That's so awesome! I'm sure you'll be a great vet.


thanks ginger  i really hope to be one of the best, if not the best vet here in my country.


some fresh pics taken just this morning


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

sleeping and dreaming


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Juramentado said:


> sleeping and dreaming


Awwwe .... precious pics! He is such a handsome boy. I have always loved the contrast between his eyes and his coat color.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... precious pics! He is such a handsome boy. I have always loved the contrast between his eyes and his coat color.


thank you abbylynn! i don't have much time to post here nowadays but i'm really glad to visit from time to time and see your dogs are doing good too


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

Smokes playing on the hills with a friend

















marking the forest lol

















king of the hill


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Smokes is SMOKIN'! Good to see pics of him again


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks canyx!


----------

